# Felt BMX ******** oder geil?



## AugustMan (23. September 2003)

hallo

ich fahr nen Felt BMX und wollte mal wissen ob FELT wirklich so ******** ist wie mache sagen oder ob FELT gute räder hat? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!

thnx

A.


----------



## dermetzger (24. September 2003)

Hast du das Rad ganz neu oder noch von letztem/vorletztem Jahr?

Ich hab nämlich ein Hypnotic von 2002 und das ist hauptsächlich mit Voxom Parts ausgestattet.

Hab bis jetzt keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht, außer mit dem Vorbau und den Bremsen, aber es ist ja bekannt, dass bei günstigeren Kompletträdern der ein oder andere Teil eher minderer Qualität ist.

Ehe ich nun vollkommen abschweife komm ich auf den Punkt.

                                          .


Ich habe bisher noch keinen qualifizierten Kommentar GEGEN Felt gehört und ich komm damit bestens klar.

Viel Spass noch!

dieblutwurst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dermetzger _
> *Hast du das Rad ganz neu oder noch von letztem/vorletztem Jahr?
> 
> Ich habe bisher noch keinen qualifizierten Kommentar GEGEN Felt gehört und ich komm damit bestens klar.
> ...



Gibt auch keinen qualifizierten Kommentar, da Felt mit jedem Jahr bessere Räder baut, mit dem Preis immer tief bleibt und wirklich ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis besitzt, obendrauf ein Spitzenteam hat und alles sehr sehr gut zu laufen scheint.

Die ersten Bikes die verkauft wurden waren noch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, muss man sagen. Schlechte Geometrie,Kiloweise zuviel Ballast an Bord und etwas weiche Teile...aber sie haben mit geringen Preisen zur richtigen Zeit ihren Weg gemacht und sich etabliert...Heute würde ich einem Pyre oder Chronic zutrauen das es so ziemlich alles mitmacht, und das Team um Felt bestätigt mit seinem Fahren die gute Qualität der Teile...is schon ganz okay soweit.


----------



## kater (25. September 2003)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich fahre die Skinflute Pegs, die 3pc Hohlkurbel, den O2 Bar und die Frenchpost Sattelstütze. Alles hält prima und erfüllt seine Funktion tadellos. Ausserdem hatte ich noch nie so einen bequemen Lenker. Da kommt nur der Flybikes Layos Lenker ran.

Big up für das ganze Team und Funke du bist ein Bunnyhopmonster!


----------



## AugustMan (25. September 2003)

tag

ich hab auch das Hypnotich und habe bis jetzt 

- neue Griffe weil meine ******** schnell abgegriffen waren
- We The Poeple 3P Pro Crank die verdamt rockt!
- Neue Pedale weil die Plastik dinger nichts bringen hab nu die
  DMR V8 I LOVE THEM


das einzige Prob was ich hab ist das meine Bremse stinkt! Bremskabel im Arsch etc. ist ein scheissteil ich glaub wegen den verrecke ich noch!

ale

PS: weiter Kommentare bitte zur Marke FELT!


----------



## Caisim (10. November 2003)

Nicht´s gegen Felt. Unsere ganze Clique fährt damit rum. bei uns gab´s noch keinen Stress, auser ein paar platten Reifen.


----------



## ylfcm (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Caisim _
> *Nicht´s gegen Felt. Unsere ganze Clique fährt damit rum. bei uns gab´s noch keinen Stress, auser ein paar platten Reifen. *



dann sollte deine "clique" mal fahren. selbst am besten bmx gehen andere sachen als schläuche kaputt wenn man sie benutzt...


----------



## Waldteufel (11. November 2003)

Felt hat noch immer mit Vorurteilen zu kämpfen. 

Felt hat aber ein Hammer Team, gute Parts und die neuen Rahmen sind wirklich gut. Ich fahre den fuse Rahmen und ein Freund das Pyre...sind wirklich geil.


----------

